
The Bielefeld Conspiracy - MrsPeaches
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeld_Conspiracy
======
daveguy
It is a lot easier to create a successful conspiracy theory than it is to
create a successful conspiracy.

------
skrause
This is one of those memes that stopped being funny around 1998, but is
somehow still repeated all the time.

~~~
hageme
As someone being born and living in Bielefeld I can assure you that every
local is tired of it...

~~~
iforgotpassword
Aha! You're one of them!

Sorry, I actually never thought that meme was funny in the first place, until
I realized how much it pisses off people from Bielefeld. That's when I
suddenly had a mission.

What's rather funny about it is that the author just intended it to be a
fleshed out example of how conspiracy theories work and their followers think
and argue, but that aspect of it got completely lost along the way, only the
slightly humorous aspect of the whole piece remained and got memed to death.

~~~
hageme
Interestingly, people visiting Bielefeld often think it is a great way to
start a conversation with locals. Having no intention of using it as a meme,
but rather as a way of „breaking the ice“, not knowing that they will induce
the complete opposite reaction.

